# Way to sex mystery snails?



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Im just now getting into snails and was wondering if theres any real way to sex them. I just got a few little babies and would eventually like to breed the purples.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

This should help .. Glad you got your snails you were looking for
Reproduction


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Snails are hermaphrodites, which means that they are both male and female at the same time. So if you're hoping to breed, you will have snails everywhere in a couple monthes. Good luck!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

after awhile you will have more than you will want.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

[/B]


DarkestCloud said:


> Snails are hermaphrodites, which means that they are both male and female at the same time. So if you're hoping to breed, you will have snails everywhere in a couple monthes. Good luck!


Many snails such as pond snails and some but not all rams horns only require a mate of there species , But the mystery snails your after do require one of each sex. But once you have them breeding an egg clutch can hold 500+ on a monthly cycle.
The link I posted in my previous post helps some to identify , but still its very tricky.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> [/B]
> Many snails such as pond snails and some but not all rams horns only require a mate of there species , But the mystery snails your after do require one of each sex. But once you have them breeding an egg clutch can hold 500+ on a monthly cycle.
> The link I posted in my previous post helps some to identify , but still its very tricky.


Chances are, you have several of each sex. I would bet money that you'll have BAYBEES ERRYWAIR! in a few monthes.


----------

